# Suspension Protection



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Best treatment for Ford suspension, rust treatment then protection?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have a look at Bilt Hamber stuff. I'm going to coat my coilovers with Dynax UC before I fit them :thumb:


----------

